# Day Hike in Maine anyone?



## Pesky21 (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone interested in a nice wilderness hike in Maine for a change?  It could be this week or next week any day.  I am open to suggestions. Let me know. :roll: 

Peggy


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 5, 2004)

Where are you considering? Mahoosucs, Grafton Notch, Caribou Speckled Mtn Wilderness, BSP, or somewhere else?!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm interested.  Does "any day" include weekday's?


----------



## Pesky21 (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes Bob, it does include any day of the week.  I was thinking about something at the Baxter State Park that could be done in one day without squeezing it in, so if there are any suggestions I am open!


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm usually up for a midweek Baxter Park hike if you're still looking for company.


----------

